# Isuzu C240 Diesel Engine Troubleshooting



## soflajo (Jun 26, 2003)

A little help if anyone can give it please!

We are dead in the water north of Palm Beach in the ICW. Luckily we are anchored in a safe spot.

Here''s the problem - Our Isuzu C240 Diesel is not getting fuel. We have changed all filters with new ones, bled and rebled the air out, checked all hoses and connectors. Our last resort is that it may be the FUEL FEED PUMP. But neither of the 2 books we have show any information on it. Any diagrams or information would be EXTREMELY helpful.
Thank You!!!!


----------



## jparker11 (Jul 8, 2000)

soflajo,

Sorry to hear about the dead Isuzu!! Thought that was nearly impossible, great engines. Here is a pdf file on the web. No text descriptions but you can zoom in and follow the fuel piping.

http://www.isuzu.co.jp/world/product/industrial/pdf/j_draw01.pdf

Maybe get on the phone with a parts distributor and sort this out. It has been too many years since working on one of these. But, if you are able to bleed the injection lines, the fuel feed pump and filter system should be OK.

Does it have an electrical or manual fuel shutoff on the injection pump? If electrical are 12 Volts present? Or has some interlock tripped, ie oil pressure, coolant temp or fuse. If manual shutoff, is linkage adjusted correctly?

These Isuzus self bleed the injection pump and injector lines very well. If you get fuel to the primer pump, they will usually start.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Isuzu C240 won't shut down*

I just installed an Isuzu C240 and I can't shut it down. It has been sitting in it's factory packing for about 8 years, give or take.

When the solenoid drops the fuel cuttoff valve on the side of the injector pump, the engine starts slowing down and running rough but will not stop without having its air cut off.

The injector pump is a Zexel.

Can anybody offer me any remedies for this problem? If so, thank you in advance.

Chuck


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I had a similar problem on a single cylinder BMW several years ago. The fuel intake line in the fuel tank was clogged with black algea and even though I tightened all the fittings, air still managed to sneak in. I replaced the intake line and have religiously treated the fuel with a black algea biocide ever since.

You might also consider the fuel injection pump and the injectors as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Rchuck,
The injector pump on your engine is probably varnished. I had a genset like that last summer (isuzu) They are run at the factory before shipping and usually have fuel in them. If the motor sat for eight years the rack is probably stuck or gummed up or the selinoid isnt getting full travel.
I would recomend getting that pump overhauled 8 years is a long time.
If your good with engines there is a plate on the injection pump right below the fuel tubes if you take off that inspection plate you will expose the rack.
It should travel forward and back easily. Word of caution here this work is usally done in a very clean ienviorment. there are alot of verry small parts in that pump. Thats why I would not recomend working on it in the boat.
hope this helps.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I did some do-it-yourself maintenance on my Isuzu C240 genset and tightened some nuts around the engine. When I forgot to tighten the fan belt to the right tension adjustment , the engine wont stop. When I corrected the tension, it shuts off at once. I suppose a loose fan belt, among other possible things, delivers less optimum closing of the solenoids that shut the engine.


----------



## royburnham (Apr 19, 2009)

*Isuzu C240*

Hi all out there,
I have been having some "issues" with my engine (Isuzu C240 2369cc 4 cyl).......or should I be honest and say problems!! I am hoping today's efforts will be effective. Anyway without boring you all with the details I wonder if anyone has any comments on this.
The book which came with the boat (now 30 years old and I believe the same engine) says to tighten the head bolts to 57.8ft/lb. This seems a bit light and when I searched the net for information it suggests something like 70ft/lb which sounds more logical. I have so far gone with the book on the boat!!
Comments welcomed.
Roy


----------



## Angel (Sep 28, 2020)

soflajo said:


> A little help if anyone can give it please!
> 
> We are dead in the water north of Palm Beach in the ICW. Luckily we are anchored in a safe spot.
> 
> ...


Have you tried cleaning the strainer,it is located underneath the feed pump of the injection pump, it is a 17 mm hex bolt that is connected to your fuel line


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Angel said:


> Have you tried cleaning the strainer,it is located underneath the feed pump of the injection pump, it is a 17 mm hex bolt that is connected to your fuel line


Welcome aboard, for your first post. Most don't initially notice the date at the top of the post. It was made almost 18 years ago. It's not a crime to do so, but you asked a question, so doubt you'll get an answer from that member who made that single post and hasn't been seen since. If you click on New at the top of the page, you'll find all the current conversations you haven't already read.


----------

